# scantool.net OBDlink MX WiFi Kickstarter ends soon, save $40



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Sacntool.net has kickstarted (for the last month) a drive for a new WiFi version of the OBDLink MX. It interfaces with our cars more than regular OBD dongles, and this one will work with Apple products AND lets Android (and iPhone) users use this and the car's built-in speakerphone at the same time.

The OBDlink products are the ones that the makers of the Torque app recommend as the best for their program.

It won't ship until June or July, but they have a $40 off stretch goal with the kickstarter, $79 for the unit. the kickstarter ends in about 16 hours, so if you're thinking of taking advantage you have to do it now. It's less than the bluetooth version on sale at Amazon (~$100)

The MX model also interfaces with more than just OBDII in our cars, allowing things like remote locking, windows, and remote start via your smartphone. I assume it will work even with manual transmission cars, but I'll have to try it out when I get mine.

ScanTool.net, LLC - News - OBDLink MX WiFi Kickstarter: Save $40

Full disclosure: I am not, nor ever have been affiliated with scantool.net. I just bought one of these via the kickstarter and thought everyone here might want to know about it.


----------

